# Midlands RV Dealers



## 106520 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm going to visit my parents in Welshpool next weekend. I'm considering changing my Hymer for an RV and was going to do a recce. at some dealers around the midlands. So far I've got:-
Signature Motorhomes, Wolverhampton
TLC, Market Drayton

Anyone know of anywhere else worth a visit.

Appreciated

Pat


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi travelworld at telford http://www.travelworldrv.co.uk/

Midland International Motorhomes at coventry
Ridgeset near Sheffield
Lazydays near market Drayton

Travelworld are one of the biggest in the UK.

Olley


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Travelworld are large but small in customer care,

Loddy


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

loddy said:


> Yes Travelworld are large but small in customer care,
> 
> Loddy


Dunno they seem to have spent a fortune sorting out kands RV out :roll: albeit took a long while.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

We got our from RIDGESET RV which is run by Les & his wife - I would recommend them as 100% straight down the line, experienced, and reliable.

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Dunno they seem to have spent a fortune sorting out kands RV out :roll: albeit took a long while.[/quote]

I won't go into detail but they wasted a lot of my time

Loddy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hi

Signature Motorhomes was formed by some of the former staff of Westcroft. Tom Durkin is there, and so is another Mr Durkin.

Ridgeset - they seem decent folks. I visited a couple of times when considering an RV.

R


----------

